# [ATTENTION]  mise a jour de expat

## Trevoke

Si vous faites une sync, vous verrez qu'expat doit etre mis a jour.

Il faut absolument entrer ceci apres la mise a jour:

```
# revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0
```

--> revdep-rebuild fait partie de gentoolkit (emerge gentoolkit).

Sinon, beaucoup de choses vont arreter de marcher...

NOTA : il est peut-etre preferable de masquer ce paquet vu que beaucoup d'applications seront recompilees (surtout KDE) et qu'aucun benefice n'en sera tire. Ca ne me derange pas, mais au cas ou ca en generait d'autres!).

----------

## theniaky

Cette commande à foiré chez moi je sais pas trop pourquoi...

Sinon, j'ai réglé le problème en créant un lien symbolique avec la commande suivante ::

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.0 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

----------

## apocryphe

Salu,

pti souci

j'ai bien fait  # revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0

mon kde se lance, mais le pb, c'est qui y a ecran noir avec ma souris... et rien d autre

comment voir les log de kde ?

merci

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0
> ```
> ...

 

Heu, ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée car le revdep-rebuild va malheureusement recompiler des dizaines de paquets (surtout si on est sous KDE) alors que les nouvelles fonctionnalités de expat ne sont encore exploitées par aucune de ces applis !  :Sad: 

Perso, je préfère masquer ce paquet en attendant qu'une solution plus structurelle soit trouvée.

Voir la discussion sur bugzilla

----------

## Trevoke

theniaky, t'as pas vraiment regle le probleme, tu l'as juste evite.. C'est pas ideal.

Dis-nous comment la commande a foire, plutot  :Smile: 

apocryphe : on dirait que le probleme est avec KDE plutot, et je ne sais pas trop comment t'aider. Essaye de faire un 

# revdep-rebuild -p 

juste pour voir..

----------

## Trevoke

ghoti, ok, j'edite le premier message pour expliquer la nuance. Genre ca me gene.  :Smile: 

----------

## apocryphe

Trevoke

Bon je te fais confiance, car franchement j'ai jamais utilisé revdep-rebuild... donc on vera bien vu que pour le moment tout est cassé  :Smile: 

sinon si y a quelqu un qui sit comment mater les log de startkde jsuis preneur

----------

## apocryphe

revdep-rebuild -p

a l'air de me dire nawak... il veux emerge vlc et openoffice... donc ca va pas m'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## apocryphe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 21:09:12 ~ # startkde
> 
> /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: line 58: xsetroot: command not found
> ...

 

c'est marrant parceque quand jfais startx... la sa lance bien X mais ca merdouille (souris + fond noir)

21:06:29 ~ # cat ~/.xinitrc

exec startkde

j'ai emergé xset, et xsetroot pour voir...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 21:22:15 ~ # startkde
> 
> xsetroot:  unable to open display ''
> ...

 

----------

## ko-bahn

Moi je ne m'en suis rendu compte que trop tard, sur mes 2 pcs, donc 52 paquets à recompiler sur l'un, 34 sur l'autre... C'te galère  :Smile: 

Enfin, j'ai fait du ménage au passage, docn c'était pas si négatif  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> theniaky, t'as pas vraiment regle le probleme, tu l'as juste evite.. C'est pas ideal.
> 
> Dis-nous comment la commande a foire, plutot  

 

Oui je sais bien... Mais je ne sais absolument pas à quoi ça sert l'outil revdep-rebuild...

Donc je vais me renseigner un petit peu avant   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Comme quoi, c'est toujours très utile de récupérer les messages de l'emerge via enotice ou d'autres scripts ; merci quand même pour l'avertissement, car je ne lis pas toujours les notices  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

.... Tu lances KDE avec *ROOT* ?

[edit : startkde ne marche pas sans X.. Donc il faut lancer startx et avoir startkde dans ton .xinitrc]

----------

## kaworu

trop tard pour moi !

je venais aussi poster un warning   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

c'est pas très fort : hier mise à jours de quasi tous les paquets KDE 3.5.1 --> 3.5.2  ===> 6h de compilation

aujourd'hui expat et le revdep-rebuild me recompile tout mon world ... aucun dev à prévu ce genre de coups ???

snif, tant pis pour ma pomme.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> snif, tant pis pour ma pomme.

 

ha, tu es sur mac  :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kaworu

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *kaworu wrote:*   snif, tant pis pour ma pomme. 
> 
> ha, tu es sur mac  

 

non... y'a ma tite config en signature. Si tu préfère , tant pis pour ma poire. là je compile OOo... enfin, au max j'en ai pour :

```

#emerge -e world --pretend | genlop --pretend

[...]

Estimated update time: 1 day, 1 hour, 46 minutes.

```

est-ce que par hasard, ce sera à refaire bientôt ?

----------

## apocryphe

Trevoke

oui j'suis un peu l'homme root

mais bon... ca a tjs bien marche... j'sais pas d'ou ca vient

peut etre du prelink... enfin bon tout ceux qui on kde, dite moi si le simple fait de faire un revbuild --lib a marche, merci

----------

## nykos

moi j'ai voulu en profiter pour passer en stable...

quelle erreur ! je viens de passer en xorg modulaire et en kde 3.5.2

soit je recompile tout et je me fais chier comme pas 2, soit je met 95% des packages dans package.keywords....

du coup je passerai en stable une autre fois, et je recompile tout kde à cause de cette lib...

2 jours d'affilé que ca compile, une fois pour passer en 3.5.2, une fois à cause de cette lib...

ya des jours je me demande vraiment ou va le monde ! heuresement que ça compile tout seul et qu'il faut pas rester à côté !

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> trop tard pour moi !
> 
> je venais aussi poster un warning    
> 
> c'est pas très fort : hier mise à jours de quasi tous les paquets KDE 3.5.1 --> 3.5.2  ===> 6h de compilation
> ...

 

erf... je viens de faire la même chose... c'est lourd.

@apocryphe : root, c'est maaaal

----------

## Pongten

Même problème pour moi  :Sad: 

C'est vrai que c'est un peu lourd, juste après avoir compilé tout kde-3.5.2, devoir recommencer  :Sad: 

Enfin, d'un autre côté, c'est "rassurant" de voir qu'on est pas le seul dans le cas  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ouais, dommage que cette mise à jour de expat n'ait pas été planifiée et annoncée dans la GWNL

----------

## kaworu

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ouais, dommage que cette mise à jour de expat n'ait pas été planifiée et annoncée dans la GWNL

 

++

Je viens pour dire qu'après une nuit de recompilation du revdep-rebuild, tout marche au poil pour moi (pour l'instant, j'ai pas tout testé) ^___^

----------

## guilc

 *kaworu wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   ouais, dommage que cette mise à jour de expat n'ait pas été planifiée et annoncée dans la GWNL 
> 
> ++
> 
> Je viens pour dire qu'après une nuit de recompilation du revdep-rebuild, tout marche au poil pour moi (pour l'instant, j'ai pas tout testé) ^___^

 

Ouaip, il n'y a AUCUNE raison que ça ne marche pas, c'est juste un changement d'ABI.

A la limite, il suffirait de relinker les exécutables, l'API n'a pas changé, c'est uniquement un problème de version de lib et de linker.

----------

## apocryphe

donc je suis le seul a avoir un pb... apres avoir fait un revdep-build -lib...

jvais enlever le prelink... pour voir ce que ca fait...

----------

## xaviermiller

ou relancer prelink ?

----------

## apocryphe

XavierMiller

nonplus  :Wink: 

----------

## ltememe

Bien le bonjour ...

je suis aussi passé en instable ~amd64 de mon coté, par contre, j'ai pas kde mais gnome.

j'arrive aussi sur une erreur au lancement de gdm me parlant de libexpat.so.0... après quelques recherches, je tombe sur revdep-rebuild... je tatonne un peu, j'apprends un coup (c'est pour moi le but d'etre passé en ~ :p ), mais il ne veut pas emerger ...  :Sad: 

j'ai tenté donc ce fameux : revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0 ... effectivement, la liste du emerge est énorme, mais pas moyen de le faire emerger  :Sad: 

quand je tente d'emerge quelquechose (quoique ce soir apparemment), il me donne un :

```

checking  for XML : parser configure error XML : parser module is required for intltool

```

c'est balo ...  :Sad: 

(en tout cas, on apprend vite en instable ! :p)

vous auriez une idée de piste ?

----------

## apocryphe

j'ai tjs ce pb :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 20:48:58 ~ # konqueror
> 
> konqueror: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

meme apres avoir  revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0 et re-emerger konqueror...

----------

## apocryphe

ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.0 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0

pareil... jme suis resigner a faire cette commande  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.0 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> 
> pareil... jme suis resigner a faire cette commande 

 

Plutot crade en fait  :Sad: 

Pourquoi veux-tu absolument installer cette version puisqu'elle n'apporte rien sinon des problèmes ?   :Shocked: 

As-tu suivi le bug sur bugzilla ? Le revdep-rebuild ne semble pas constituer la solution miracle ! ...

Perso je conseille vivement à tous ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait, ou qui ont des problèmes, de masquer provisoirement la version 2.0.0. (même si ça fait hurler Trevoke  :Wink:  ),

Il est incontestable qu'il y a un couac quelque-part et je subodore que la version 2.0.0 risque d'être remasquée sous peu, avec comme conséquence une nouvelle recompil d'une floppée de paquets !

Mais en définitive, c'est vous qui voyez bien sûr  :Wink:  ...

----------

## ltememe

Est ce que mon problème de XML (deux posts plus haut) peut etre en rapport avec ce paquet également ?

... je ne trouve pas de solution sans pouvoir emerger ...  :Sad: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> Est ce que mon problème de XML (deux posts plus haut) peut etre en rapport avec ce paquet également ?
> 
> ... je ne trouve pas de solution sans pouvoir emerger ... 

 

```

* dev-libs/expat 

     Available versions:  1.95.7 1.95.7-r1 1.95.8 [M]2.0.0

     Installed:           1.95.8

     Homepage:            http://expat.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         XML parsing libraries

```

ca viens surement de ca...

----------

## _droop_

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il est incontestable qu'il y a un couac quelque-part et je subodore que la version 2.0.0 risque d'être remasquée sous peu, avec comme conséquence une nouvelle recompil d'une floppée de paquets !

 

On dirait que c'est déjà le cas.

----------

## ltememe

Génial, ca a marché, merci beaucoup !

pour info, voilà ce que j'ai fait:

```

emerge --unmerge -av expat

emerge -av =expat-1.95.8

echo "=dev-libs/expat-2.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

en attendant que ca marche mieux ! :p

----------

## PabOu

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> Est ce que mon problème de XML (deux posts plus haut) peut etre en rapport avec ce paquet également ?
> 
> ... je ne trouve pas de solution sans pouvoir emerger ... :(

 

pour ton probleme, je l'ai eu également pendant la mise à jour de expat (mais pour un seul paquet seulement).

corrigé grace à perl-cleaner (j'ai utilisé la commande "perl-cleaner reallyall" pour etre sur).

merci à enotice de m'avoir prévenu de faire un revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0 ;)

par contre, pas de chance, sur l'autre machine je venais de faire -C xorg-x11 pour passer en modulaire... Bref, j'étais bloqué sans X :)

----------

## math_roc

je trouve aussi que le mask est le plus simple.

je sais pas si d'autre ont eut le même problème mais hier il y avais aussi une mise a jour de libcdio qui m'avais embéter et que j'ai masqué aussi du coup (0.77)

et sinon, on le trouve ou enotice?

----------

## geekounet

 *math_roc wrote:*   

> et sinon, on le trouve ou enotice?

 

http://www.fmp.com/enotice/  :Wink: 

----------

## naerex

je viens de faire mon emerge sync hebdomadaire et je n'ai pas expat, vous tournez tous en testing les gars ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.0 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
```

C'est peu etre une solution crade, mais après une semaine, la moitié des packages chez moi ont été recompilé.

Donc avec le temps ca revien au même que le revdep-rebuild, mais les compile sont pas tous en même temps.

----------

## bivittatus

Bon, je me suis lancé dans le revdep-rebuild, sachant que j'ai une semaine de congés!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Allez, la seule chose que j'espère, c'est que ça ne foire pas!!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> Est ce que mon problème de XML (deux posts plus haut) peut etre en rapport avec ce paquet également ?
> 
> ... je ne trouve pas de solution sans pouvoir emerger ... 

 

C'est pas vraiment en rapport, avec la mise a jour, un truc a kc. Faut juste re-emerger

```

*  dev-perl/XML-Parser

      Latest version available: 2.34

      Latest version installed: 2.34

      Size of files: 224 kB

      Homepage:      http://search.cpan.org/~msergeant/XML-Parser-2.34/

      Description:   A Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat

      License:       Artistic

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gbetous

j'a résolu temporairement en emergant l'ancienne version de expat (1.95.8 je crois), puis en faisant <Ctrl-C> pour qu'il ne m'efface pas la 2.0

je cohabite donc avec les 2 versions...

lepb c'est que mon revdep-rebuild a pas marché, puisque un ./configure (je sais pas lequel) voulait libexpat.so.0 (explicitement celui-la).

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> j'a résolu temporairement en emergant l'ancienne version de expat (1.95.8 je crois), puis en faisant <Ctrl-C> pour qu'il ne m'efface pas la 2.0
> 
> je cohabite donc avec les 2 versions...
> 
> lepb c'est que mon revdep-rebuild a pas marché, puisque un ./configure (je sais pas lequel) voulait libexpat.so.0 (explicitement celui-la).

 

ARg !!! encore plus crade : lors des tes prochaines compil, chaque package va prendre l'une ou l'autre des version aléatoirement. Et donc ton système sera vraiment plus confu

----------

## nykos

moi je me suis résolu à downgrader depuis bien longtemps...

----------

## bivittatus

Voilà...12 heures de compilation pour le revdep-rebuild, mais apparemment aucun problème!!!

On verra bien par la suite!!!

----------

## gbetous

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ARg !!! encore plus crade : lors des tes prochaines compil, chaque package va prendre l'une ou l'autre des version aléatoirement. Et donc ton système sera vraiment plus confu

 

tant que ca ??? bon, bin je suis parti pour le revdep-rebuild de la mort qui tue...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Si tu n'as encore rien recompilé, masque expat c'est plus court et réinstalles l'ancienne version.

----------

## guilc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Si tu n'as encore rien recompilé, masque expat c'est plus court et réinstalles l'ancienne version.

 

J'avoue que je ne comprend pas ça... C'est reculer pour mieux sauter.

De toute façon, il faudra bien y passer un jour a ce nouvel expat, donc pourquoi attendre ?

C'est un problème vraiment mineur ! JUSTE une incompatibilité binaire qui demande recompilation, y a aucun autre problème !

Le seul truc qui fait peur c'est que beaucoup de programmes l'utilisent, mais y a vraiment rien de dangereux a cette mise a jour...

----------

